# We got buddy belts :)



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got Tootsie and Latte there first buddy belts and i couldnt be happier. Latte got the pearl pink, and Tootsie got the metalic gold. they fit perfect, i am so happy with them that i have one on the way in the gold for Minnie ( Minnie and Peyton wear the same size , so they will share it until i order another )
sorry for so many pics... i couldnt decide which one to post so i posted them all 
oh, and i just wanted to mention that the colors of the harnesses are much prettier in person


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love your babies in their bbs Elaine. 

What sizes did you get?

Bella is 2.5 lbs a size 1, or 2 if it's over clothes, and Chanel's 8.5 lbs and wears a size 3.5


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love their buddy belts and the fall photos! So beautiful! I never knew
I'd love them so much either until them came in too! Enjoy! Such a pretty pack you have!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I love your babies in their bbs Elaine.
> 
> What sizes did you get?
> 
> Bella is 2.5 lbs a size 1, or 2 if it's over clothes, and Chanel's 8.5 lbs and wears a size 3.5


thanks LS  . Latte is wearing a size 2 and it fits her perfect on the middle hole... i think i'll be able to fit it over clothes also on the first or second hole. She is 3 pounds , 2 ounces . Tootsie is around 10.5 pounds. she fits perfect in the size 4 buddy belt on the middle hole. So, i think she should be able to wear it over clothes also on the first or second hold. i havent tried them on over clothes yet. Minnie will be getting the size 3. the size 2 fit her on the first hole but she wasnt comfy walking in it. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Love their buddy belts and the fall photos! So beautiful! I never knew
> I'd love them so much either until them came in too! Enjoy! Such a pretty pack you have!


thanks Zorana. i'm glad you inspired me to take pics of the buddy belts. now i have some nice fall pics too


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know I find that with Buddy Belts when the fit is right you just know it, it's 
easy to tell, it molds to the pup's body. But trying to choose the right size
without seeing the harnesses isn't so easy because at times a dog is right
in between two sizes(measurement wise). The half sizes help, I wish they had 
more of them.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, LS... i agree. i think Minnie would really be a size 2.5 . i am hoping i will be happy with the size 3 though. i did a year ago order a buddy belt from wetnose boutique for Minnie i did not know about the soft kind. i wanted the metalic red , and she only had it in 2 ... so sent me the 2 in metalic red and the 3 in Classic red. the 2 was too small ( it buckled on the first hole but she wasnt comfy walking in it) . the 3 , i thought was too big... it buckled on the tightest hole and had all that extra flap and the classic red was so stiff and i was not happy with it. 

but this gold one i ordered is so soft and i'm hoping it was only because it was stiff that i wasnt happy with the red one.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovin' the pink one!

Ordered a size 2 buddy belt the otherday, I love them! expensive but I feel happy knowing they're secure and no chance of them slipping out of it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The Classic ones DO NOT fit the same as the softer collections. All bbs are nice 
imo, but you definitely get your money worth when you buy the Special, Fancy
or Luxury ones. I hope you'll be happy with the size. At least then you'll know all
of your pups sizes and could start collecting more bbs!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

heartagram said:


> Lovin' the pink one!
> 
> Ordered a size 2 buddy belt the otherday, I love them! expensive but I feel happy knowing they're secure and no chance of them slipping out of it.


yes, i love the fact that they are secure also. My Tootsie is like a houdinni dog. she has slipped out of several harnesses before. this one she cant do that , so makes me happy . What color did you order for Noah?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> The Classic ones DO NOT fit the same as the softer collections. All bbs are nice
> imo, but you definitely get your money worth when you buy the Special, Fancy
> or Luxury ones. I hope you'll be happy with the size. At least then you'll know all
> of your pups sizes and could start collecting more bbs!


LOL LS !!! i dont want to get carried away with buddy belts. i'm glad Minnie and Peyton can share so they wont match cause i'm not getting 2 of the same color in the same size. For now , they will just have one each and possibly at some point 2 each


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

elaina said:


> yes, i love the fact that they are secure also. My Tootsie is like a houdinni dog. she has slipped out of several harnesses before. this one she cant do that , so makes me happy . What color did you order for Noah?


Black 
I figured it would go with all his clothes then haha.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice! i love black on boys. good choice


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Those look great! I might get one for Oakley. Normal harnesses are so bulky on her tiny frame. I have to say - I love Latte! She is such a cute little cocoa puff! <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Those look great! I might get one for Oakley. Normal harnesses are so bulky on her tiny frame. I have to say - I love Latte! She is such a cute little cocoa puff! <3


Oh , you should definitely get one !! and i recommend wetnoseboutique.com the lady Sue, is so nice and very helpful and they have a good return policy just incase it doesnt work out ( you just pay a small restocking fee i think ). And thank you... i just love my little girl too.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are adorable pictures!! They look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

The buddy belts look great on them! I'm now tempted to get some... hmmm...


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the photos. Looks like they enjoy them.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Those are adorable pictures!! They look like they are having so much fun.


thank you !! it was a gorgeous day today and they loved being outside 



hershey109 said:


> The buddy belts look great on them! I'm now tempted to get some... hmmm...


thanks ! i think everyone that has some extra money to spend should get one for there babies. ( make sure you get the soft kind though ) . 



quinnandleah said:


> Love the photos. Looks like they enjoy them.


thanks , Tootsie and Latte are very comfy in there new Buddy belts


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! I just wanted to say your babies are beautiful! Such good pics of them - fun to see ...


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely pictures! The bb's look like they fit perfectly. I too have decided I need one of these in my life! Looks like the choice here in the uk is very limited though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ChiMama5 said:


> Hi! I just wanted to say your babies are beautiful! Such good pics of them - fun to see ...


Hi Kim! thanks so much .... hows you little girl doing? Do your other babies like her?



Pumpernickel said:


> Lovely pictures! The bb's look like they fit perfectly. I too have decided I need one of these in my life! Looks like the choice here in the uk is very limited though.


thank you !
Heartgram just got one in black for her boy... you could ask her where she got it, she's in the UK. i wonder if wetnoseboutique would ship to the UK? you could email her and ask... or maybe it says on there website


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Elaina.... The autumn pics are beautiful! Loving your little babies. You must be a very proud mamma..!
I haven't used anything other than the lovely soft Puppia harnesses for Carlos and Bailey, although I must say they hate getting them pulled off over their heads as the are a wee bit tight, but the next size would be too big! I may try source a bb for them now....x


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chihuahua-mamma said:


> Elaina.... The autumn pics are beautiful! Loving your little babies. You must be a very proud mamma..!
> I haven't used anything other than the lovely soft Puppia harnesses for Carlos and Bailey, although I must say they hate getting them pulled off over their heads as the are a wee bit tight, but the next size would be too big! I may try source a bb for them now....x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks Nikki, 
i'm glad Zorana had been asking me to take pics of my girls in there new buddy belts ... it was just perfect timing to get nice fall pics .
the ones i got are from the luxury edition and the posh edition... they are nice , soft leather. one time around a year ago i ordered some and was not happy with them.. i had got the classic edition and didnt know they were not soft like the luxury ones.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> thank you !
> Heartgram just got one in black for her boy... you could ask her where she got it, she's in the UK. i wonder if wetnoseboutique would ship to the UK? you could email her and ask... or maybe it says on there website


There is only one UK seller and they don't have a lot of choice. It looks like wetnoseboutique will ship to the Uk so that's another option.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I want to get one for Mylo soon so the pics are good to see. I don't think there's ever such a thing as too many pics on this forum!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> Lovely pictures! The bb's look like they fit perfectly. I too have decided I need one of these in my life! Looks like the choice here in the uk is very limited though.


I wanted one since I saw Leo's lovely Blue one. I've also always wanted a harness that doesn't go around the neck. I've been waiting until Mylo is in the next size up so I don't have to buy a new one, hopefully. They're about £20 here. There's a couple of online shops in the UK that sell them and there are a few that ship world wide. I'm sure the wetnose boutique was one of them. If you go on the official buddy belt website they have a list of retailers and whether they do world wide shipping.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice...love your fall shots..


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Elaine! I've done something really bad!! I went to wooflife and Leslie ordered izzy a size 3 purple luxury BB but it was too big....but guess who it got perfectly? LOLA!! Yes, I bought it! Will post pics later on this thread if u don't mind. Also, she had the cutest wooflink hoodie for girls, I think ur gonna die when u see it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Elaine! I've done something really bad!! I went to wooflife and Leslie ordered izzy a size 3 purple luxury BB but it was too big....but guess who it got perfectly? LOLA!! Yes, I bought it! Will post pics later on this thread if u don't mind. Also, she had the cutest wooflink hoodie for girls, I think ur gonna die when u see it!



omg Zorana !!! i cant wait to see the pic of Lola in her new purple BB and i especially cant wait to see that new wooflink hoodie. please show that to me asap. lol. your taste is my taste ... i know i will love it !!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here you go love!! Tell me what you think!! 

Do you like my new buddy belt?


















New shirt/dress/hoodie 



























Trying it on in the store


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana, that is the most beautiful hoodie i have ever seen. i must get one!!! do they have them in the sores yet? this color would look better on Minnie, so i wont get Latte one unless it comes in another color also ??? i'm not waiting until after thanksgiving . i want it now . LOL

and i love that purple buddy belt on Lola !!! it makes me want to get Minnie one... she's colored similar to Lola... mostly white w/ patches but minnie patches are darker


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I knew you would just love it!! I don't normally like dressing Lola is black or white bc it doesn't look very good, but I just melted when I saw it! This should be available online, if not let me know if you want to call Leslie and order it, she can ship it. It was $36, so not terrible! And the buddy belt is so pretty, it has the crystals on it too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I knew you would just love it!! I don't normally like dressing Lola is black or white bc it doesn't look very good, but I just melted when I saw it! This should be available online, if not let me know if you want to call Leslie and order it, she can ship it. It was $36, so not terrible! And the buddy belt is so pretty, it has the crystals on it too!


i think the black will look great on Minnie but not so good on Latte. i wish it came in a lighter color also. i will order one as soon as i get caught up on my bargain thread ... so, tomorrow or the next day


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I knew you would just love it!! I don't normally like dressing Lola is black or white bc it doesn't look very good, but I just melted when I saw it! This should be available online, if not let me know if you want to call Leslie and order it, she can ship it. It was $36, so not terrible! And the buddy belt is so pretty, it has the crystals on it too!


i just looked up wooflink on the ritzy rover and i found it and they also have a white one just like it with pink trim... that one would look cute on latte .

what size did you get for Lola and what are her measurement? i think Minnie and her are similar in size... maybe Minnie may be just a tiny bit bigger. they both wear the same size in ruff ruff couture though. i'm trying to figure out what size to get Minnie and by the size chart i am thinking a size 2. Did you get Lola a 2 ? or maybe you got the size 3 cause i see the length is right down to base of tail ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh nice, I didn't know it came in two colors! Sorry! I got the size 2 for Lola and it fits great, she's got a little room in it but there is also stretch to it. Mojo wears a size 3 in their hoodies (8.5lbs, 15" chest) and Lola has 12.5" chest, 8" neck, 10" length, and just under 5lbs. This one runs a little longer, it's kinda like a tunic! Lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh nice, I didn't know it came in two colors! Sorry! I got the size 2 for Lola and it fits great, she's got a little room in it but there is also stretch to it. Mojo wears a size 3 in their hoodies (8.5lbs, 15" chest) and Lola has 12.5" chest, 8" neck, 10" length, and just under 5lbs. This one runs a little longer, it's kinda like a tunic! Lol


Minnie is just a tiny bit longer than Lola. she's either 10 1/2 or 10 3/4 inches. i think her chest is the same size as Lolas , 12.5. sometimes if she hasnt been eating much it may be a bit less. i think Minnies legs are probably a little longer too but that wouldnt effect the clothes size. but thats why she weighs a little bit more than Lola... she weighs 5 pounds or a tiny bit more if she's been eating alot. i think i'll go with the size 2 for her also.

now i have to figure our what size Latte is... i think she may be a size 1 cause she only weighs 3 pounds 2 ounces and her length is only 9 inches. and her girth is 11 inches. i'll check out the size chart later 

Thank Zorana


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Minnie is just a tiny bit longer than Lola. she's either 10 1/2 or 10 3/4 inches. i think her chest is the same size as Lolas , 12.5. sometimes if she hasnt been eating much it may be a bit less. i think Minnies legs are probably a little longer too but that wouldnt effect the clothes size. but thats why she weighs a little bit more than Lola... she weighs 5 pounds or a tiny bit more if she's been eating alot. i think i'll go with the size 2 for her also.
> 
> now i have to figure our what size Latte is... i think she may be a size 1 cause she only weighs 3 pounds 2 ounces and her length is only 9 inches. and her girth is 11 inches. i'll check out the size chart later
> 
> Thank Zorana


No problem! I think a size 2 will be perfect for Minnie! Latte I'm not sure, maybe a 1? I think Jayda bought prince a wooflink jacket in a size 1 and he's just under 4lbs, it looked like it fit good in the pic, so I think you could do a 1 for her. For sure the 2 would be big!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! They look so stylish


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

These are such great pictures...you have the sweetest little pack there


----------

